# Ceterfire rifles in SM



## Td922 (Oct 18, 2017)

Do any of you know why we can use centerfire rifles below the limited firearm line for coyotes but it’s illegal to use them during gun season below the line? I never really understood this and thought I’d make a post about it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Use which ever caliber you would like for predators. The only exception is night time hunting.


----------



## Td922 (Oct 18, 2017)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Use which ever caliber you would like for predators. The only exception is night time hunting.


I’m not asking what calibers are legal I’m asking why I can shoot a coyote with any centerfire rifle during the day but I can’t use the same rifle during deer firearm season


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Td922 said:


> I’m not asking what calibers are legal I’m asking why I can shoot a coyote with any centerfire rifle during the day but I can’t use the same rifle during deer firearm season


Ask our NRC.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hundreds of people (coyote hunting) vs 100,000's of people (deer hunting) 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Td922 (Oct 18, 2017)

doggk9 said:


> Hundreds of people (coyote hunting) vs 100,000's of people (deer hunting)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Still, a slug from a shotgun could go just as far


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

Probably so deer hunters won’t be tempted to use a center fire for deer and say they are hunting yotes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm not an expert but my guess would be that a shotgun slug doesn't carry as far as a rifle bullet.


----------



## Td922 (Oct 18, 2017)

Martin Looker said:


> I'm not an expert but my guess would be that a shotgun slug doesn't carry as far as a rifle bullet.


It’s nit as accurate but they can go pretty far


----------



## Mi. Chuck (Jun 12, 2018)

Td922 said:


> Do any of you know why we can use centerfire rifles below the limited firearm line for coyotes but it’s illegal to use them during gun season below the line? I never really understood this and thought I’d make a post about it.





Td922 said:


> Do any of you know why we can use centerfire rifles below the limited firearm line for coyotes but it’s illegal to use them during gun season below the line? I never really understood this and thought I’d make a post about it.


Illogical, but that's the DNR's strong suit. Probably has to do with the number of deer hunters in the field vs. predator hunters. Had a young boy in Monroe County shot and killed by his uncle while pushing coyotes. Always need to be sure regardless of the weapon.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I think it was 6 years ago the law changed.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

So many laws have changed one year your a criminal 5 years later your a law abiding hunter. Tree stand laws changed, hunter orange changed a little few years ago , rifle laws, and think of the weed law recently, nothing to do with hunting but just to illustrate you have to change with the times to survive.


----------



## Mi. Chuck (Jun 12, 2018)

Hackman said:


> So many laws have changed one year your a criminal 5 years later your a law abiding hunter. Tree stand laws changed, hunter orange changed a little few years ago , rifle laws, and think of the weed law recently, nothing to do with hunting but just to illustrate you have to change with the times to survive.


I have a very old question: why shall the "state" dictate that I wear hunter orange? I know under many circumstances, it is the smart thing to do. However it is against the 1st amendment, and if I choose to hunt on my private property I should have the freedom to do so. What's next, crash helmets on my car while on my land? Oh yeah, I had asked this of the ACLU and it wasn't important to them.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

Td922 said:


> It’s nit as accurate but they can go pretty far


FWIW a 1 ounce foster slug isn't going to go that far, and not nearly as far as a rifle round. There's a youtube channel that all they do is shotgun stuff, custom slugs etc. They posted a video a year or so ago about how far a slug will travel, and with the guy aiming about 12 feet over the target the slug was hitting in front of a 55 gallon barrel at 200 yards.






Again FWIW, a 308 will drop between 4 and 5 feet at 500 yards, a distance that a slug wouldn't even be able to travel. 

http://gundata.org/blog/post/308-ballistics-chart/


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Mi. Chuck said:


> I have a very old question: why shall the "state" dictate that I wear hunter orange? I know under many circumstances, it is the smart thing to do. However it is against the 1st amendmen



The first amendment?


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Mi. Chuck said:


> I have a very old question: why shall the "state" dictate that I wear hunter orange? I know under many circumstances, it is the smart thing to do. However it is against the 1st amendment, and if I choose to hunt on my private property I should have the freedom to do so. What's next, crash helmets on my car while on my land? Oh yeah, I had asked this of the ACLU and it wasn't important to them.


So for the safety of the hunters in the woods. Why is it that fish cops dont wear orange during gun seasons? Oh, they are not hunters.


----------

